# Incredibly embarrassing



## Ctmom (Feb 18, 2019)

This is my first post. I have the issue that after I have a bm, and I wipe, usually everything seems fine. Sometimes, I have to wipe a few times, but nothing unusual. But, a little while later, it can be a half an hour, or two hours, it varies, but I will go back in and check (bc I know now that I have to check), and almost always, I have crap coming out of my bum. Its absolutely horrible. Sometimes, its a lot. I dont even feel it happening. But, I just know that practically every time that I have a bm, this is going to happen. And, even more unfortunate, is that it will continue in this fashion for the rest of my day. Needless to say, I miss a lot of work. I dont know what to do anymore. Its very depressing and anxiety ridden for me. Does anyone know why this keeps happening to me? I have ibs and I think its more towards constipation, but hard to say. Probably though, cause I dont go every day. Im too embarrassed to tell my regular doctor. Ive gone to doctors before regarding my ibs and I even got the courage up to go to a proctologist, but choked on the complete description.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Use a fleet enema bottle to clear you out properly - if theres nothing there there's no leakage


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

Do you have a rectocele? If you have a rectocele, it can cause a small amount of stool to be left behind after a bowel movement to leak out later. Dont be embarrassed about talking about your symptoms to your doctor, especially to your proctologist. Theyve heard everything.


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

I've had this problem for quite awhile and do a few things to counter it which you might want to try. First of all the hardest and most boring thing to do is change your diet to something that will bulk up your stools so that they become less runny and prone to breaking off inside your rectum which might cause parts to leak out as you go about your day. The next thing i do is try and change my bowel habits to defecate before i shower and go to work which is in the morning for me. Then if i feel like there might still be pieces floating around inside that might cause issues i use my Enema Bulb, to shoot warm water up there which ends up clearing out the entire sphincter most of the time. This works 9/10 times for me to stop this problem from occuring, the only time it doesnt is when im extra gassy, in which case i seem to find traces of feces on the toilet paper. As well make sure youre defecating properly, theres a whole big craze about toilet posture and the rest of the ordeal.

Best of luck!


----------

